# check out my 09 GIant STP ss



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

so after asking a couple of questions i went with the Giant stp ss and it feels great handles very good..i am really liking the dj/urban part of this sport i am mostly into DH/FR and didnt think i would like this but i am hooked been to the pumptrack everyday this week trying to develop some skills but I'm getting there soon i'll post some action pics:thumbsup: 
its stock except for grips bar. handle bar will be changed to Deity and brakes will be avid juicy 5 dont like the feel of cable brakes


----------



## rfxturner (Sep 10, 2006)

sweet looking bike! now all you have to do is practice those tabletops and jumps so you can be like Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude! Awesome bike!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

awesome bike! looks clean and fresh, now go ride those trails behind you!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice bike - wish we had trails like that here - that looks like super fun X's 10


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the 08 and I wish that giant modified the frame for an eccentric bottom Bracket or hoizontal drop outs. The chain tensioner is not horrible looking. I do like how the tenstioner is eccentric. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

fresh bike dest, I've been looking at the stp1 for a while. Are the graphics cleared over or removable decals? I'd def rather put my own stuff on in lieu of the factory stickies.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

not sure about the 1 but on ss the graphics are clear coated...


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

I know for 08 the 1 and ss are both clear


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

right on. you should just throw some gore cables and dial them instead of swapping all the brakes. its much cheaper to do that.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

what are gore cables and what's the diference? Pardon my ignorance but I am new to dj bike components. I already got my juicy fives but I have a friend doing the same and I'll just advise him to look into gore cables.


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

It has nothing to do with dirt jumping, they are the best cables on the market, for any bike, imo. The cabling is designed for minimal friction, where the cable itself is dipped in teflon, rides in a teflon sleeve from start to finish, and then through the cable housing itself. Basically there is no exposed cable whatsoever on the bike and they dial in like mad, last forever, feel *next best* to hydro, and are much easier/cheaper to repair on the stand or on the road. They're ideal for high end systems like sram red, XTR or dura-ace, and will make less than the best feel better than ever. Just my .02$
http://www.rideoncables.com/en_us/


----------



## highbird33 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Giant stp ss*

Hey im wondering how much you bought that for please respond


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

I asked about them at my lbs and they said that the cables are just for people who like to have the best. The person I talked to said that for the money they are not worth it and that he would put the cheaper cables on his bike instead of going with the $50 gore cables.


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey sure take his opinion, or try them out. I work at the lbs and I think they're a no brainer for mechanical brakes. Maybe he meant to say 'for people who like to have the best performance'...


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow that is a beautiful bike. Nice trails too! Don't forget to help out there if anyone asks for some help! You want to keep those nice!


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

TheMayor,

Thats probably a better way to put it. I wanted to say something like gore cables are for people who have expendable incomes and like to tune their bikes to the T. If your putting gore cable on a geared bike your spending $100 for the cables plus labor. I know that this bike is a ss so you are looking at half the cost. I have this same bike and my stock cables are just fine. I am sure that if everyone could afford them, they would have gore cables, but how much more do you need to spend to have a nice set of Hydros instead. MX-4 are not really highend brakes.


----------

